# Kitkat gapps dump?



## csseale (Oct 20, 2011)

Can we get the kit Kat gapps posted in here so people know they are out there. I installed them.

The new search force closes. Seems to be a language thing.

The camera app force closes when you start photosphere.

The new Google home is awesome. Just need search to work.

Hangouts is amazing. SMS works perfect.

http://www.droid-life.com/2013/10/31/download-new-google-apps-from-the-nexus-5-dump-search-launcher-and-more/


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/106930-[Apps][Android-4.4-KitKat]Break-off-a-piece-of-KitKat-with-these-apps-and-wallpapers


----------



## Defenestratus (Jun 30, 2012)

I installed the new hangouts apk and it FC's on my Note 3 when sending an MM3 picture message.

The gallery APK works perfectly and is so nice to have over the crappy Samsung gallery app.


----------



## csseale (Oct 20, 2011)

MMS is not yet supported unless you are on sprint. That's why it force closes.

They should have removed that option while sending SMS and have it come back under chat.

Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Bots (Jul 16, 2011)

I read that you can fix the search crash by changing the language to English UK, then search for something, then switch back to English US. Not confirmed but I did read that on Reddit I think.

Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## csseale (Oct 20, 2011)

Bots said:


> I read that you can fix the search crash by changing the language to English UK, then search for something, then switch back to English US. Not confirmed but I did read that on Reddit I think.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


 that's only temporary. You have to root and install some lib file

Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

